# Pow Surfing in Utah



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Just watched this, it was from earlier this month in Utah... 

https://vimeo.com/184375543?ref=em-share


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

man that looks fun, I gotta get me a couple of these once FTMH is completed, there an epic place to ride them(and setup a kicker) right at the end of our future driveway.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

I've seen these in mags and video clips like this and hope the company does great. i love Logan Utah, where they are from. But man.....I just can't see myself thinking "I sure am glad I'm not secured to the board. I really like having less control"


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

That kickflip at about 1:02 though.... So sick.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Alpine Duke said:


> I've seen these in mags and video clips like this and hope the company does great. i love Logan Utah, where they are from. But man.....I just can't see myself thinking "I sure am glad I'm not secured to the board. I really like having less control"


Don't knock it till you try it though. I thought the same till I rode and Awsmo. Now I wanna build one.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I bought signals backyard board thing and I wish I got one of these instead.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm just here for the dog.

That kickflip was bonkers though.


----------



## peakhunter (Dec 5, 2016)

i would love to try one of these guys. blowing tail in some powder


----------

